# Bee Poop



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

A better question needing answering is: how do you keep your bee from pooping on your neighbors cars? Lot of good sites lost because of that. An industrial neighborhood apiary in San Francisco being one a few years back, pooping on a car lot down the street.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank,

I set the flight path so the girls would fly directly across the street to GGP. All was good. That of course changes sometimes and some of the hives fly over the side street where some neighbors park. I moved the hives more to the center of the roof which helped but they still get bombed on occasion. 

You're going to have to come over sometime and have a beer.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

There ya go. Beer. Have you tried Beer?

I know. This isn't a funny thing. Just the power of suggestion taking me where it will. But, now that I think about it, maybe it would work.


----------



## aprici (Feb 12, 2011)

Dish soap works for me, but you have to let it work for a little while. Don't rinse it off right away. Also keep in mind dish soap dissolves wax and oils and is not good on all parts of a car/truck. I usually rinse first to remove grit, apply dish soap (mixed with very hot water) to spots with bee poo, wait, then wash properly with a car soap+wax. Works well for me.


----------



## Rube63 (Jun 28, 2010)

Use a damp micro fiber cloth ... just water and wring it out to just damp..


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I would try water first and then mineral spirits.


----------



## Tool (Apr 26, 2011)

Acebird said:


> I would try water first and then mineral spirits.


I would have to second that. Mineral spirits will not hurt the paint, It may strip some wax, but will not hurt the paint. Do not use acetone or anything harsh. 

Or you could try honey, theres like 101 uses for it.....


----------

